# Extra links for Michael Kors watch



## Restore724

I was gifted a used watch but it does not fit.  The links were damaged so I would have to pay jeweler to resize.  Has anybody ordered extra MK Watch links?  I chatted online with MK and they gave me phone# below.  I guess I'll find out how much they charge for them including shipping. If I have to pay jeweler and buy links, it might be better to just buy new watch...we will see...

_Please contact the Michael Kors watch warehouse for extra links: _
_1-800-842-8621.  _
_Hours: 7a-8p cst m-f, 10a-6p cst saturday_


----------



## Cocolo

The jeweler I went to charged $10 to remove extra links, so the jeweler charge should not be very much.  They simply remove a pin, and the link.  So putting new ones in should be easy too.   Good luck with your watch.  Which watch is it?


----------



## Restore724

Customer service says they offer 2 FREE links and extra for additional links.
Total $4.32+shipping


----------



## Restore724

Cocolo said:


> The jeweler I went to charged $10 to remove extra links, so the jeweler charge should not be very much.  They simply remove a pin, and the link.  So putting new ones in should be easy too.   Good luck with your watch.  Which watch is it?


 
I need to go to another jeweler...they quoted me $27 due to damaged links!  
After I get extra links, I should be able to go to any MK store and they will adjust for FREE. 
_MK5216_


----------



## Cocolo

That's great news.  Enjoy the watch, and show us when it's all done!


----------



## xostephie

I just wanted to say thanks for posting their number!!! I had to order two additional links for my new Watch, and they were really helpful! Now I can't wait for it to arrive so I can start enjoying it!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

What a helpful post...I just got a steal of a deal on a ceramic MK5190 $92...but it's too small so I went ahead and got my two free links and ordered 2 more for $5 each.


----------



## Wildflower

Add me to the thank you list! My new watch just arrived and it was too small. Called the number and they are sending two complimentary links and I just had to pay shipping of $4.27. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Restore724

Glad to share. Enjoy your watches!


----------



## Kaisi

Hey!! A newbie here..I know this is an older post but I wanted to say thank you as well because I was able to get four links for the total of $10.79 (2 free and 2 @ $3 each + shipping). I'm so excited because I never knew they offered this and love to wear my watch further up my arm and have it loose.


----------



## alexdw

Restore724 said:


> I was gifted a used watch but it does not fit.  The links were damaged so I would have to pay jeweler to resize.  Has anybody ordered extra MK Watch links?  I chatted online with MK and they gave me phone# below.  I guess I'll find out how much they charge for them including shipping. If I have to pay jeweler and buy links, it might be better to just buy new watch...we will see...
> 
> _Please contact the Michael Kors watch warehouse for extra links:
> 1-800-842-8621.
> Hours: 7a-8p cst m-f, 10a-6p cst saturday_


thank you. just bought my wife a watch and it was a touch too small. this was very helpful. my first search gave me all the answers. you guys r great.


----------



## cdtracing

Good information to know for those who have MK watches!


----------



## Rhmckeon

Love you!!!  Just called and they give three (3) free links!!!!  Thanks so much. cant wait to start wearing my watch.


----------



## hinray83

Thank you for the information.   Just ordered my complimentary links.   Can not wait to get them!!!  Awesome information.


----------



## Rhmckeon

I was so excited to get my links. I took them into a store and they fitted my watch  free of charge!  LovE it.  Plus they suggested a kiosk in the same mall that replaced my battery for 14 bucks


----------



## Mswenny143

Yes!! It drives me crazy when I see people buying links on eBay etc. Kors does send two free links + minimal shipping.. so awesome!


----------



## Mswenny143

_Two free watch links!! 
Michael Kors links: 
1-800-842-8621.  
Hours: 7a-8p CST Monday-Friday and 10a-6p CST Saturday  ❤️_


----------



## ejonesatl

I'm gonna need a whole band and battery...thx for the 411


----------



## Mattsmom

Thanks for the toll free number. I just called and they are sending me three free replacement links for only $4.33 for shipping! Awesome!


----------



## Shannon in Sask

Sept 9, 2017
I just called the one 800 number to Michael Kors to find out how much it would cost to purchase two extra links for my Michael Kors watch.
They sent me two extra links for free and since I live in Regina Saskatchewan, Canada, it cost me $11 Canadian to ship it here. This was the best experience I've ever had dealing with someone in customer service.


----------



## Yaima

Restore724 said:


> I was gifted a used watch but it does not fit.  The links were damaged so I would have to pay jeweler to resize.  Has anybody ordered extra MK Watch links?  I chatted online with MK and they gave me phone# below.  I guess I'll find out how much they charge for them including shipping. If I have to pay jeweler and buy links, it might be better to just buy new watch...we will see...
> 
> _Please contact the Michael Kors watch warehouse for extra links:
> 1-800-842-8621.
> Hours: 7a-8p cst m-f, 10a-6p cst saturday_[/QUOTE
> I've been calling to this number and they don't answer does anyone knows why?


----------

